# 2017 Alligator Season



## fool4fish1226 (May 26, 2017)

The lottery gods were good to us again this year, we got 6 tags total to fill this year, can't wait for August to get here. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 26, 2017)

Smoke 'em if ya got 'em!


----------



## Johnny (May 26, 2017)

F4F - just leave your garage door open - - - 
you can catch a dozen gators that way.
and if you are lucky, you can bag a couple
of pythons and maybe a cobra as a BONUS !!
and maybe one of those new things, called the Tegu !!!
(I hear they are quite yummy on the grill).



good luck in da hunt!




.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 27, 2017)

two friends are in Florida now. she shot a 8' gator with the bow. not sure of all the detail yet.


----------



## Johnny (May 27, 2017)

hmmmmmm yeah, I would be interested in the details also.
because the Florida statewide alligator hunting season begins on August 15 
and ends on the morning of November 1st. and you can only hunt at night.

if anyone is in doubt, contact the OP of this thread and he can fill you in on the law.



.


----------



## The10Man (May 27, 2017)

fool4fish1226 said:


> The lottery gods were good to us again this year, we got 6 tags total to fill this year, can't wait for August to get here. :beer: :beer: :beer:



F4F what size boat do you hunt out of? How many people are typically in the boat when you hunt?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 31, 2017)

The10Man said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > The lottery gods were good to us again this year, we got 6 tags total to fill this year, can't wait for August to get here. :beer: :beer: :beer:
> ...



I hunt the STAs (Storm water Treatment Areas) were boats are allowed but not motors of any kind. With that said I just hunt from the bank, walk and stalk or drive the levees and look for gators. Here is a video from last year https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-PuQstLmp4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Johnny (May 31, 2017)

F4F - what makes the "no boat" hunt in daylight hours
different from the onboard boating hunt only at night ? 

I have had a 12ga bang stick for over 20 years and never used it.
I finally sold it on CL this year to thin down the "stuff" I never use.
some college kid bought it as his friend has a boat and a few tags
and he was pumped beyond belief. (I think he was from Kansas - out West somewhere).


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 31, 2017)

Johnny you can start to hunt at 5pm so you have few hours of light, see below I took it from the FWC web site.

Each alligator hunting permit includes two CITES tags, authorizing the holder to harvest two alligators. The harvest areas and hunt dates are specific for each permit, and the permits specify the boundaries or limitations of the harvest area. The statewide alligator hunting season begins on August 15 and ends on the morning of November 1. The first four weeks of the season are divided into four quota weeks, and each permit is assigned one of those weeks. Legal hunting hours are 5 p.m. through 10 a.m.


----------



## Johnny (May 31, 2017)

yeah I read the rules - I just didn't notice the "5:00pm" start time.
which for us, is like 3 hours before dark. (and 6:am to 10:00am is another 4 hours of daylight).

I live one block from the North end of Big Lake Toho in Kissimmee
and the gators are "one the move" due to mating season and low water.
so they are turning up in garages and swimming pools here like crazy.
you can fill your tags and never leave your home !!! (or put down your beer) :LMFAO: 



.


----------



## The10Man (Jun 1, 2017)

fool4fish1226 said:


> The10Man said:
> 
> 
> > fool4fish1226 said:
> ...



Cool. I guess with the walk and stalk method you aren't restricted to how many guys can fit in a boat.


----------

